# New Player looking for an online game (Europe)Hi,  I'm a newbie and am looking for a



## Madaxemat (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi,

I'm a newbie and am looking for a 4e DnD game. I have a copy of the PHB1 and MM1.My DnD experience is pretty limited. I have not yet play (as my local groups are all full, but I have run a couple of dungeons for my family and freinds. Which was good, but I really would like to play. I have a reasonable understanding of the rules. 

I have access to a microphone (but not a webcam) however I share my computer room with the TV, so depending upon the time of the day I may or may not be able to use it. I have a bit of free time at the moment (currently applying for a place on a Msc course). I live in England and so I would prefer a game in my timezone, or a european timezone.

But I will take what I can get, (well mostly).

Cheers, 

Mat


----------



## Madaxemat (Jun 29, 2010)

120+ veiws and no bites. Oh well, I quess I'll have to try elsewhere.

Any suggestions?


----------

